# export DNG purple / violet..



## Bart van Hattem (Apr 6, 2018)

Hi all, after the last update (7.3) my export of DNG turns out purple / violet. Am i the only one ?


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Apr 6, 2018)

It isn't something I have seen or can reproduce

Can you tell us a little more about the original image and the settings you used to export please? We may be able to spot something or reproduce then


----------



## Bart van Hattem (Apr 6, 2018)

Thanks Paul,  I am not doing anything else than i did in version 7.2. Use the standard "export to DNG"  wilth in file settings only the latest version of"  Camera Raw 7.1 and later " selected. (earlier version selected makes no difference also no difference enable/disable fast load data etc. It seems my mac can't show the preview of the new DNG files right anymore. ...Opening in PS seems alright but i am not sure if something happend to my file (if it is still in the best quality for my retoucher) Export in JPEG (other standard Lightroom presets is okay)


----------



## tspear (Apr 6, 2018)

Check the export settings.  On a previous upgrade my export settings got all wacked and did strange things. A few I fixed, then gave up and deleted preferences.  (I have very few settings to fix after blowing up preferences)

Tim


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Apr 6, 2018)

I just checked myself (using High Sierra and also 7.3, Camera Raw updated etc)

I output as DNG and also JPG. Both show correctly in Lightroom, both are correct in PS (by correct I mean colors etc) HOWEVER the DNG has a definite color cast / dullness if viewed in Preview. I suspect either incorrect preview data being written to the DNG header or an incompatibility with some other change to the DNG wrapper

I'll investigate further, probably then will need to be raised as a bug with Adobe, but my testing shows the file itself is fine (I suggest try the experiment of writing the JPG and DNG and then opening and comparing in PS for your own reassurance

Any updates when I test I'll post back!


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Apr 9, 2018)

Reproduced and a bug lodged


----------



## Rima Berzin (Jun 9, 2018)

I have the same problem.  I imported  RAW Fuji x100F  files (RAF)  and converted them to DNG in LR. . I include xmp data in the DNG files.   I use Macc OS High Sierra 10.13.4.  I can't preview RAF  files in Finder. When I look at my DNG files in Preview they are purple.  If I export from LR as jpeg they have normal color.  So annoying.  

Does anyone know if the DNG files are corrupt or is this just a function of viewing in Finder Preview?    
Using: Mac OS High Sierra 10.13.4. LR version 7.3.1


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Jun 10, 2018)

Rima Berzin said:


> I have the same problem.  I imported  RAW Fuji x100F  files (RAF)  and converted them to DNG in LR. . I include xmp data in the DNG files.   I use Macc OS High Sierra 10.13.4.  I can't preview RAF  files in Finder. When I look at my DNG files in Preview they are purple.  If I export from LR as jpeg they have normal color.  So annoying.
> 
> Does anyone know if the DNG files are corrupt or is this just a function of viewing in Finder Preview?
> Using: Mac OS High Sierra 10.13.4. LR version 7.3.1



Hi Rima and welcome!

It sounds the same issus and as you can export as JPG that indicates the actual files are fine

When you say you can't preview the RAF in Finder - what happens? I run the same OS and view RAF files fine in both Finder and Preview

Paul


----------



## Rima Berzin (Jun 10, 2018)

Paul McFarlane said:


> Hi Rima and welcome!
> 
> It sounds the same issus and as you can export as JPG that indicates the actual files are fine
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul for your answer. Wow how great if I could see the RAF files in finder. What happens is the file never shows and I see a spinning circle  ( not the colorful wheel of death) which looks like the computer is trying to read it. Nothing ever comes up. I’ve searched for a solution to no avail.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi Rima

What spec of Mac are you using? And which camera are the RAF files coming from?

I use a MacPro and can see the Finder preview for X-T2 images fine (spins for a couple of seconds)

I also just checked on my 2012 MBP, it spins longer but still displays. Both are on 10.13.5, so one revision later than yours; but I've always been able to see the previews

Come back with some more info! (or we can arrange for you to forward one RAF to me to check the behavior on my system if that ends up being helpful)

Paul


----------



## great_dane911 (Jun 11, 2018)

I am using a Mac Book Pro High Sierra and Lightroom Classic CC version 7.3.1 I am starting to get my feet wet with Infrared Photography having converted my Nikon D7100. The problem I am having is after I use the Adobe DNG Profile converter, upload a DNG photo to the profiler, make adjustments to temp and tint I get the box that says "export Nikon D7100 profile". I click on save and it saves the profile in a folder called Camera Profile with a .dcp extension. When I open lightroom and go to calibration the profile is not there. Any suggestions


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 11, 2018)

Which folder is it saving in great_dane911?


----------



## great_dane911 (Jun 11, 2018)

CameraProfiles


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 12, 2018)

What's the full path great_dane? I'm wondering if it's putting it in the wrong place.


----------



## great_dane911 (Jun 12, 2018)

I ended up calling Adobe and they coached me through finding the profiles


----------



## Rima Berzin (Jun 12, 2018)

Paul McFarlane said:


> Hi Rima
> 
> What spec of Mac are you using? And which camera are the RAF files coming from?
> 
> ...


Hi Paul. Here is the info for my computer: Mac OS High Sierra 10.13.4.  LR version  7.3.1


----------



## Rima Berzin (Jun 30, 2018)

Hi All, 

I'm still hoping for some input on why I can't see RAF in why Lightroom Classic CC 7.3.1 exports converted DNG files as all purple.  Anyone?   

Mac OS High Sierra 10.13.4


----------



## Rima Berzin (Jun 30, 2018)

Paul McFarlane said:


> Hi Rima
> 
> What spec of Mac are you using? And which camera are the RAF files coming from?
> 
> ...


Hi Paul,

Just resending in case you didn't see the specs I am using:  Mac OS High Sierra 10.13.5  They look fine in Lightroom. I tried to attach.  I tried to attach an RAF file to this note, but this site doesn't seem to allow uploading a raw file.  Any tips?

Thanks,
Rima


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Jun 30, 2018)

Rima Berzin said:


> I tried to attach. I tried to attach an RAF file to this note, but this site doesn't seem to allow uploading a raw file. Any tips?


You could use a service like WeTransfer or put the file in your Dropbox and share the link here


----------



## Rima Berzin (Jul 1, 2018)

A Thank you!  

Part of my problem is solved.  I had a setting "Raw Recording" set compressed and when changed to "Uncompressed I can preview in Finder.  I misunderstood recording to mean video and not simply "file recording" .  So at least I can now preview in finder.  

I am going to assume that the PURPLE HAZE problem is an Adobe bug and my files are all ok.  Whew.  

Thank you all for your patience and your help.


----------

